# Lexmark Z25 or Z35 printer setup

## CdWhistler

After trying many things I concluded that the lexmark installer sucks.  I found a start here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/lexmark-faq.html but it was for old drivers. So here are my new instructions that work for gentoo. This is not a usb printing step by step guide.  This guide assumes you have the correct kernel setup and have cups working.  I have a Z25 printer I tested this with but the Z35 should work the same since they use the same drivers.

1.Download drivers from: http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:337:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1242

2.Open a terminal and extract the file with

cdwhistler@host cdwhistler # tar -zxf CJLZ35LE-CUPS-2.0-1.TAR.GZ

Updated 8-9-04

Lexmark did update their script lately which still has the extract command, it just dosen't work. As rende fingured out you have the extract them differently now.

3.Extract the driver files

cdwhistler@host cdwhistler # mkdir temp_lex

cdwhistler@host cdwhistler # tail -n +143 lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh | gzip -cd | tar xvf -  -C temp_lex

4.Convert the rpms' in the temp_lex folder to a tar.gz by running:

cdwhistler@host cdwhistler # rpm2targz temp_lex/*.rpm

5. Su to root

cdwhistler@host cdwhistler # su

6.Extract the drivers to root:

root@host root # tar -zxf lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /

root@host root # tar -zxf z35llpddk-2.0-2.i386.tar.gz -C /

7. Change to the z35 driver folder

root@host / # cd /usr/local/z35llpddk/utility 

If there is a bnsi1,2, or3.lut file, remove it

8. Link your locale (Only choose one)

root@host utility # ln -s auckUS.lut bnsi1.lut for US

root@host utility # ln -s auckEU.lut bnsi2.lut for EU

root@host utility # ln -s auckAS.lut bnsi3.lut for AS

9. Change to /usr/lib directory

root@host utility # cd /usr/lib

10. Create symlinks for some of the libraries

root@host lib # ln -s liblexz35core.so.0.0.0 liblexz35core.so.0

root@host lib # ln -s liblexz35printer.so.0.0.0 liblexz35printer.so.0

root@host lib # ln -s liblexz35printjob.so.0.0.0 liblexz35printjob.so.0

11.Check to see if the driver detects your printer:

root@host lib # /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35

12.Output should look similar to this:

direct z35:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Inkjet color printer" "Lexmark Printer"

13.If it says anything about missing libraries, make sure they are installed and symlinks were created correctly.

14.Run the paper alignment utility to make sure it is working:

root@host lib # /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 utilities

15. Restart cups and add the printer through cups but choose the Lexmark Printer port, not the the usb port. Also choose the Lexmark driver (duh). Then everything should be working.

Let me know of success or problems.

UPDATE 8-9-04

For udev support add this to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules as the last thing.

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}="043d", SYSFS{idProduct}="0057", NAME="usblp%n", SYMLINK="usb/lp%n"
```

If this does not work run :

```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0
```

and see if the idVendor and idProduct are the same as mine (they should be). If not replace your idVendor and idProduct in the udev rule.

PM me if you want a response as I only check this thread when I need to follow my own instructions.

Edit: Fixed up the instructions.Last edited by CdWhistler on Mon Aug 09, 2004 9:23 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## gps408

Thanks very much for this.  I've been wanting to get my Z25 working for ages!  I had thought it wasn't possible - but it's working beautifully now thanks to your guide.

I couldn't get the .sh file to work as a .gz file after I'd taken out all the bash code - I don't know what I was doing wrong.  I got around it by running the script with the '-target' option and specifying a directory to unpack into - if you don't run it as root the script fails but all the files are unpacked into the directory you specify.

Also, I think the symlinks might be the wrong way round.  On mine auckEU.lut already existed so I did:

ln -s auck.EU.lut bnsi2.lut

Same with the libraries, the *.so.0.0.0 ones were already in /usr/lib so I created the *.so.0 symlinks by flipping your commands the other way round i.e.

ln -s liblexz35core.so.0.0.0 liblexz35core.so.0

Finally, I got confused adding the printer to cups 'cus I couldn't see the drivers but of course you have to restart cups to get it to pick them up.

Anyway, thanks again.  My girlfriend can print out her work for uni now without us having to go round to her mums!

----------

## nazgum

cool tutorial - worked for me except I had to do the same thing as gps408 with the .gz file.

sh *.sh -target /home/nazgum/unpack as a regular user and it unpacked everything for me to that directory.

everything else went smooth so thanks - now I can print  :Wink: 

----------

## ed0n

I have a Lexmark , I was never interested searching for it becouse my color cardige is off  :Razz:  . Thanks

----------

## gps408

Ok, I used the printer all last weekend and it worked perfectly.  My girlfriend went back to uni for the week so I haven't used it for 5 days.  She's come back this weekend and wants to print things again and it's stopped working!

If I run the z35 thing and it detects the printer (direct z35:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Inkjet color printer" "Lexmark Printer") but both cups and the command line utility report "Both cartridges are missing. Please install cartridges.".  There is _definitely_ a cartridge in there.  To pour salt into the wound it's working in windoze fine.

I've turned the printer on/off, restarted cups, taken out and re-inserted the ink cartridge, unplugged/plugged the usb cable - the printer's there but it's reporting this error which it doesn't give in windoze.  As far as I know I've not changed anything that would affect it.  I've installed a new kernel, but I'm now back using the one I was using last week.  I've probably emerge synced a few times - could that have overwritten anything vital?  I had a scout round and everything from the .gz files seems to be in place.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## gps408

I got it working again by setting up the printer in cups using 'USB Printer #1 (Lexmark Z25-Z35) as the device instead of the 'Lexmark Printer (Lexmark Inkjet color printer)' .

----------

## curious_bob

When I try to run CUPS from the control center I get this error

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
```

----------

## CdWhistler

Its great that people got their printer working. I simplified the instructions a little.One thing to note is that I cannot get this to work on a 2.6 kernel without devfs. Udev isn't creating the /dev/usb folder or the /dev/usblp0 device. I dont think this is specifically a cups or driver problem. Its just that udev does not create /dev like devfs does.

----------

## Byrne

I found this guide to be also usable for a Lexmark Z602 USB printer. Instead of using the z35 drivers, I used the z600 drivers, which can be found here:

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:389:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1151

Everything else is the same, just fill in z600 were this guide says z35.

Thanks a lot for this guide,  I'm finally able to use my printer after 4 months!

----------

## Hal9k

Here is some more, primarily focused on the z600 series (e.g., the z605).

The previous post had the link for the z600 download.  Go grab it.  Steps 2-7 of the first post can be followed directly except for the fact that the filenames are slightly different.  Do *NOT* do anything to the bnsi files; this means skipping step 8 and the sentence before it.  For step 10 (the symlinks), do not mind the filenames.  Instead, simply make sure *.0 points to *.0.0.0 for the libraries that were extracted on your system.

At this point, make sure that USB printer support has been compiled in your kernel.  If a module, make sure module "printer" is loaded.  Make sure the printer is connected and online.  :Smile:   Now, test the backend, noting that the executable is "z600" in this case.  Skip step 14 (paper align) as the backend differs here.  (I'm sure there's a way of running it...)

Step 15 involves running "/etc/init.d/cupsd stop" and "/etc/init.d/cupsd start" as root to get him restarted.  Then, to configure the printer, go to http://localhost:631 on your browser.  Adding a printer should be straightforward.  Just remember to look for the appropriate Lexmark option whenever there's a choice and choose it.

I hope this helps!

----------

## Lateralus

I've followed the directions, and nothing was wrong until:

bash-2.05b# /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 

bash-2.05b# /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 utilities

ERROR: Unable to open printer port "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35": Text file busy

as you can see, just running z35 didn't output anything, and using z35 utilities gives me a "text file busy" error.

----------

## CdWhistler

I tried that on my system and had the same results as you.  But after I tried it I noticed my printer was unplugged and turned off. Plugging it in and turning it on fixed the problem.  This might be caused from not having a /dev/usb/lp0 . Check if that exists before running the "z35 utilties" command.

----------

## Lateralus

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/usb/lp*

/dev/usb/lp0   /dev/usb/lp11  /dev/usb/lp14  /dev/usb/lp3  /dev/usb/lp6  /dev/usb/lp9

/dev/usb/lp1   /dev/usb/lp12  /dev/usb/lp15  /dev/usb/lp4  /dev/usb/lp7

/dev/usb/lp10  /dev/usb/lp13  /dev/usb/lp2   /dev/usb/lp5  /dev/usb/lp8

It exists, and my printer is on and such. Any suggestions?  :Smile: 

----------

## tehjap

i've gotten to the same point as lateralus, everything looks good... finally got some devices to show up in /dev/usb.  /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 doesn't return anything and z35 utilities says there is a text file busy.  i'm using a 2.6 kernel and i tried the udevinfo stuff and it says "couldn't get the class device"  any thoughts?

----------

## Tiganu

Hi, 

thanks for the info here, I got my Epson printer reconfigured in 5min  :Smile: 

It seems there's a BIG oversight in the default udev configuration files: it does not reproduce the much-used /dev/usb/ tree.

So there's some reconfiguration to be done to get a nice /dev/ entry for the printer.

After checking out /etc/udev/udev.rules I settled for this format, because it looks like it will keep the same name regardless of where on the usb chain is inserted: *Quote:*   

> # USB Epson printer to be called lp_epson
> 
> #BUS="usb", SYSFS_serial="HXOLL0012202323480", NAME="lp_epson"
> 
> 

 

This is the line I inserted in /etc/udev/udev.rules

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS_serial="3P3DM0101101240550", NAME="lp_epson"
```

To get the SYSFS_serial value: 

```
$udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0
```

 *Quote:*   

> zamolxe root # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0
> 
> udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the
> 
> device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes
> ...

 

emphasis is mine  :Wink: 

I hope this will help some folks to get those links behaving in a civilized manner.

I have to say that the udev way of dealing with devices has a lot of promise.

Cheers

----------

## tehjap

my problem is that udevinfo returns "couldn't get the class device"  i'm stuck

----------

## Lateralus

bash-2.05b# udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0

bash: udevinfo: command not found

----------

## dr_dre

Thanks for the guide, i though i was never going to be able to print in gentoo. Too bad i am not finding any love with my printer. I think i am just being a dumbass but here goes

bash-2.05b$ tar -zxf CJLZ35LE-CUPS-2.0-1.TAR.GZ

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

so instead i left out the z option and ended up with with the script and 2 text files. When running the script i get 

bash-2.05b$ ./lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh -target temp_lex

Creating directory temp_lex

Verifying archive integrity...OK

Uncompressing Lexmark Printer Driver

./lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh: line 133: ./install: No such file or directory

The program returned an error code (127)

line 133 of the script is 

[ x"$yn" = x -o x"$yn" = xy -o x"$yn" = xY ] && { $script $scriptargs $*; res=$?; }

whatever the hang that means.

any ideas?

dr_dre

----------

## CdWhistler

 *Lateralus wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0
> 
> bash: udevinfo: command not found

 

Looks like you dont have udev installed. Try 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge udev
```

I just installed the latest udev [024-r1] and it looks like it sets up usb correctly. I dont have time to test now though.

/etc/udev/udev.rules

# USB devices

KERNEL="hiddev*",       NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="auer*",         NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="legousbtower*", NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="dabusb*",       NAME="usb/%k"

----------

## CdWhistler

Udev still dosen't work out of the box. My original instructions still work though.

----------

## Lateralus

```
root@Shadowfax lateralus # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0

couldn't get the class device
```

 :Mad: 

----------

## silvan

It took me a long time to google up this post of yours, but once I did, it only took me five minutes to get the stupid !@#%@#% printer working.   :Laughing: 

You really saved my butt.  I told Mom to buy one of those things without really looking into it.  $23, Tux right on the box...  What a misadventure that turned out to be.  Linux support.  Sure, except if you run Debian, Gentoo, or Slack.  Nobody would run one of those crazy distros anyway, would they?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Well, all's well that ends well.  Thanks from a Debian user to everyone who put these pieces together into the only ready-made solution to this particular problem in all of googlespace.  You saved me hours!    :Smile: 

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

thanks you so much!!!

you are the ownz!

i spent so long looking though ghostscript and enscript and looking for libslang.... and it was here waiting for me!! thanks so much!!  :Very Happy: 

btw, i had to go and figure out how to find the cups thingo which is http://localhost:631/printers/Z35 but thats not a problem to find.  :Smile: 

thanks again!!

----------

## rende

I need some help.  This darn printer driver has been driving me nuts.  I downloaded the driver from the site listed at the beginning of this tutorial.  I untar as directed and then:

 *Quote:*   

> [root@metro /home/rende/test]# ./lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh -target temp_lex
> 
> Creating directory temp_lex
> 
> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Can anyone PLEASE shed some light on this! 

Thanks,

rende.

----------

## rende

And just in case you think its because I was root:

 *Quote:*   

> [rende@metro ~/test]$ sh ./*.sh -target test
> 
> Creating directory test
> 
> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## rende

Ok, was playing around with this and got tons of errors in the script.  It seems they updated the script recently and possibly this is the cause of the errors.

Regardless, I got it working without even bothering with the script by doing the following:

```
tail -n +143 lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh | gzip -cd | tar xvf -

```

This should work to extract the files needed without even running the script and then just follow the tutorial above and it should work fine.

----------

## njp963

Thanks rende. That works for me, as did the following found in topic 88055, which may be useful if Lexmark change the file again:

1) open the .gz.sh file in an editor

2) delete lines up to and including 'END_OF_STUB'

3) rename the file to XX.tgz

4) tar -zxvf XX.tgz

5) There will be a 'unexpected end of file' error, which seems to be of no consequence

Other than that I followed the instructions listed here with great success!

Thanks to all!

----------

## babElica

I have this problem too   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
sh z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh -target temp_lex

Creating directory temp_lex

Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory

Error in check sums 2331425966 225780837
```

Help! Help! I don't know what's wrong. I have just downloaded the file, no more   :Shocked: 

Any Idea? Thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

all i did was emerge cups and foomatic, then follow cdwhistler's instructions at the first post  :Shocked: 

----------

## dimfox2

My Z605 is working too. But one thing bothers me:

I have to remove parallel port and parallel printer support from kernel, otherwise, when I plug in the usb printer, the kernel will be loading "parport" and "lp". 

```

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 00001840

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  8 21:12:30 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug  8 21:12:31 [kernel] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Aug  8 21:12:31 [kernel] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x0078

Aug  8 21:13:10 [kernel] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

Aug  8 21:13:10 [kernel] lp0: using parport0 (polling).

```

I find in the printing howto that usb printer uses "printer.o" module. But I don't have it, and couldn't find it in the menuconfing.

```

root@dimtux linux # modprobe printer

FATAL: Module printer not found.

```

----------

## Mick

Latest info works perfectly

Many thanks

Mick  :Very Happy: 

----------

## butters

I followed your tutorial, adapting it for use with my Lexmark z605 printer.  Thanks, wouldn't have been able to figure this out otherwise...

When I do the utilities check, I get a usage warning:

```
# /usr/lib/cups/backend/z600 utilities

Usage: z600 job-id user title copies options file
```

This may be because the z600 series utilities are different than yours...or is this warning what I'm supposed to get?

Tip: use ldconfig to set up all the library symlinks for you, saves some ugly ln commands in the tutorial.

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

oh im so noobish. i've reinstalled gentoo and http://localhost:631/printers dies  :Sad:  firefox says the connection was refused... and lynx does too..

ive emerged cups, foomatic, ghostscript and enscript.

----------

## daniel_s

Thank you!! worked on the first try!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ert3R}

 *kLUMSY bOT wrote:*   

> oh im so noobish. i've reinstalled gentoo and http://localhost:631/printers dies  firefox says the connection was refused... and lynx does too..
> 
> ive emerged cups, foomatic, ghostscript and enscript.

 

You must do "/etc/init.d/cupsd start"  to start the cups server.

bye

----------

## Sodom

@CdWhistler:

Thank you very much! Now this sh** printer works....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tracyde

My situation is as follows.

I have this Lexmark printer connected to my Windows XP box (it is my wifes) working perfectly.  Then on my laptop I run cups and attempt to print to the printer.  I can get it to print but the lines are way, way off;  it makes text unreadable.  My question is will I be able to adapt this setup to enable me to print to this shared printer or will it only work if the printer is locally attached?

----------

## frameRATE

awesome! just got my z600 to work! Great guide!

----------

## byrnerat101

Hummmm..... The test print works fine, but if i try to print from abiword all i get is a blank page... any ideas? I have cups and foomatic emerged (how exactly if at all am i supposed to setup foomatic by the way?) is that all i need?

----------

## ironfroggy

rende, I am having the same troubles with the Z23/33 drivers. If i could get them extracted, I could use this guide, but I can't get them extracted. I was getting the same error as you were, and the problem is lexmark doesnt use the -n option passing the offset option to tail, so you can go ahead in use that, but then the problem becomes that, for me, the script still fails checksumming. i tried manually extracted, altering this guide's tips for the Z23 (I searched for the gzip header in the script) but gzip says it isnt in gzip format.

Anyone with suggestions?

----------

## battersea

Any ideas or links on  how to use the lexmark z35 over samba? I'm having such a printer on a windows2000 machine, but I can't make my gentoo print on it over samba.

----------

## maystorm

 *CdWhistler wrote:*   

> Let me know of success or problems.

 

Just to let you know that this procedure also works with "Lexmark Z65", only replace wherever you see "z35" by "z65" (in commands and files and everywhere in the text).

Thanx CdWhistler!

----------

## littlepr

Ok guys I need help with my lexmark z23 and it's driver. I down loaded the cjlz33le.tar.gz and extracted it's contents which are lexmarkz33-1.0-4.sh and a README.  The readme told me to run the script but this is the output I get:

 bash-2.05b# sh lexmarkz33-1.0-4.sh

Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory

Error in check sums 2588643858 2147783509

I have a feeling it's the same problem everyone else is having because of a script change.  Can someone tell me what I need to change/edit to get this driver to work?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## rookbluff

Dudes,

I am trying to get my z65 printer setup.  I was cruising through the steps provided by CdWhistler in this discussion thread, but seem to be hitting a snag at step 14:

 *Quote:*   

> 11.Check to see if the driver detects your printer:
> 
> root@host lib # /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35
> 
> 12.Output should look similar to this:
> ...

 

My output from step 12 is correct:

```

root@foobox backend # ./z65

direct z65:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Lexmark Z65" "Lexmark Printer"

```

But when I try to run z65 utilities as in step 14 I am getting the following error:

```
root@foobox backend # ./z65 utilities

ioctl: Invalid argument
```

I have no idea what "invalid argument" means here.  My printer and the drivers are detected by cups and I can set everything up through the cups web gui, but I can't print a test page or use lp to print one.  

Does anyone have any ideas on this?

By the way my system is an AMD64, so I don't know if this plays a role.

----------

## noble

i am so happy that i found this howto.

i followed every instruction from #1 to #15 everything works find. the lexmark utility software also prints the testpages. they look great.

but when i add the printer with gnome-cups-manager oder the webinterface no application is able to print.

i tried to print the webpage via webinterface or gnome-cups-manager and nothing happens.

i print the testpage with the lexmark utility and it works.

whats going on - i tried to use the lexmakr usb port, the normal usb port - nothing happens the print is still quiet.

thanks for evey kind of help

noble

----------

## Ert3R}

 *rookbluff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> By the way my system is an AMD64, so I don't know if this plays a role.

 

that plays a great role  :Very Happy: 

Take a look at: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301503-highlight-amd64+lexmark.html (the solution proposed by kidders)...it works for me.

After you have followed what kidders says, you can use this simple script I create to start the 32bit cups before I print:

```

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo32/proc/

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo32/dev/

mount -o bind /tmp /mnt/gentoo32/tmp

linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash -c cupsd

```

Good luck.

bye  :Laughing: 

----------

## zpet731

Hi i have tried the above and the wiki tutorial but after I go to the backend forlder and execute ./z65 I receive:

```

/usr/lib/cups/backend/z65: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Does anyone have a clue on how I can correct this. Thanks

----------

## Menjatot

Dear companions,

Im  trying to configure a Lexmark Z25, so i followed several guides 

similar this: 

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z25.

In conclusion, i have got installing my printer and CUPS detects it but 

when i send any doc (like test page), the printer doesnt anything. Its 

hanged up Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 "Processing page 7..." at  title in the 

web interface of  CUPS (locahost:631).

I report you few logs, my arch is an AMD64 and the driver is for 32bits, 

CUPS is compiled in  x86 (not x86_64) in order to avoid 

incompatibilities. My linux is  gentoo Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 

#9 Sun Oct 22 14:46:41 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ 

GNU/Linux

```
localhost filter # lsusb |  grep Lexmark

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 043d:0057 Lexmark International, Inc. Z35 Printer
```

```
localhost filter # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=043d ProdID=0057 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Lexmark

S:  Product=Inkjet color printer

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  4mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=07(print) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usblp

E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms
```

```
localhost menjatot # /usr/lib/cups/filter/

commandtocanon   pstopxl          rastertoprinter

commandtoepson   pstoraster       rastertoz35
```

```
localhost menjatot # /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz35

ERROR: rastertoz35 job-id user title copies options [file]
```

```
localhost menjatot # /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter

ERROR: rastertoprinter job-id user title copies options [file]
```

```

localhost home # /usr/lib/cups/backend/

canon  epson  hp     z35
```

```
localhost home # /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35

direct z35:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Inkjet color printer" "Lexmark Printer"
```

VAR LOG CUPS: (/var/log/cups/error_log)

```
I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Saving job cache file 

"/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Loaded configuration file 

"/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Using default TempDir of 

/var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in 

"/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per 

host.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 

types, 38 filters...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Loading job cache file 

"/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 on fd 2...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:35 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on 

fd 3...

I [23/Oct/2006:06:21:52 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7496)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 33.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 33.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Job 33 queued on "Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1" 

by "menjatot".

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Started filter 

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7502) for job 33.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Started filter 

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 7503) for job 33.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Started filter 

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoz35 (PID 7504) for job 33.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:07 +0200] Started backend 

/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 7506) for job 33.

E [23/Oct/2006:06:22:08 +0200] [Job 33] Cannot Process Raster

E [23/Oct/2006:06:22:08 +0200] PID 7504 

(/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoz35) stopped with status 1!

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:08 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" 

to find out more.

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:13 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7509)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=7524)

E [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:55 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=7532)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:22:55 +0200] Job 33 was canceled by "root".

I [23/Oct/2006:06:23:12 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7537)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7538)

I [23/Oct/2006:06:23:25 +0200] Started 

"/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7540)
```

(/var/log/cups/access_log)

```

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:19 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:19 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:29 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:29 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:34 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:34 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:39 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:39 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] "GET 

/jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=33&job_printer_uri=/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 

HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] "POST /jobs HTTP/1.1" 401 140 

Cancel-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] "GET 

/jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=33&job_printer_uri=/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 

HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:47 +0200] "GET 

/jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=33&job_printer_uri=/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 

HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:49 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:49 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [23/Oct/2006:06:22:55 +0200] "GET 

/jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=33&job_printer_uri=/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 

HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:55 +0200] "POST /jobs HTTP/1.1" 200 139 

Cancel-Job successful-ok

localhost - root [23/Oct/2006:06:22:55 +0200] "GET 

/jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=33&job_printer_uri=/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 

HTTP/1.1" 200 3409 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:59 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:22:59 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:04 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:04 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 

CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:12 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:13 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 538 

Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:13 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 472 

Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:12 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 6794 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1?which_jobs=all HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 538 

Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 490 

Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1?which_jobs=all HTTP/1.1" 200 8193 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "GET 

/images/button-sort-ascending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:19 +0200] "GET 

/images/button-show-active.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:25 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 

CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 538 

Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 472 

Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Oct/2006:06:23:25 +0200] "GET 

/printers/Lexmark_Z25-Z35_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 6794 - -

```

Sorry for this boring post and thank you for your time.

----------

## Menjatot

Well i solved my trouble, it was just reinstall cups to last version aviable then i read thata this version you must change your name of localhost in order to connect via http to cups server. Once you change your localhost name then edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and locate these lines:

```

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631
```

Beware and comprobe that the port isnt commented. And second thing, locate the lines:

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

#Encryption Required

</Location>

Just did it, restart cups and browse http://localhost:631

There you can add the Lexmark print and it works well

----------

